# Suche Icons für mein CMS



## fcgphilipp (15. September 2005)

Hi @all

ich schreibe gerade an einem CMS zum Pflegen meiner Websiten. Nun stehe ich vor einem Problem, und zwar suche ich jemanden, der mir Icons (leider überhaupt keine Ahnung von Grafik), für mein CMS erstellt. Es soll sich um Toolbar Buttons handeln (34*29 Pixel), ähnlich dem Windows XP Design. Wer Interesse hat kann sich ja mal melden, poste dannn weitere infos.

Gruß
fcgphilipp


----------



## metty (16. September 2005)

Gegen Bezahlung? Dann schreib eine PM an mich, damit ich dir ein paar Referenzen nennen kann...

Ach und dann wäre das "Jobbörse" Forum wohl auch geeigneter


----------



## fcgphilipp (16. September 2005)

ne, ohen Bezahlung! Lediglich der Name erscheint im CMS... Deswegen ja auch ent inna Jobbörse


----------



## metty (16. September 2005)

Na dann mal viel Erfolg bei der Suche.
Nimm dein Photoshop, dein Handbuch und such dir noch einige gescheite Tutorials raus...


----------



## AKrebs70 (16. September 2005)

Wie Kniedel schon schrieb "Tutorials".
Und wenn Du dann ein Problem mit der Umsetzung hast kanst Du dich auf *Hilfe* in diesem Forum immer verlassen.
Hier heist das "User helfen Usern" und nich "User machen für dich".

Axel


----------



## metty (16. September 2005)

AKrebs70 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie Kniedel schon schrieb "Tutorials".
> Und wenn Du dann ein Problem mit der Umsetzung hast kanst Du dich auf *Hilfe* in diesem Forum immer verlassen.
> Hier heist das "User helfen Usern" und nich "User machen für dich".
> 
> Axel




Danke Akrebs70!


----------



## fcgphilipp (16. September 2005)

AKrebs70 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> "User machen für dich".



für Geld machen die alles


----------



## metty (16. September 2005)

Alles nicht. Und es kommt auf die Menge des Geldes an...
Ich verkauf meine Fähigkeiten doch nicht unter wert... 

Und da du kein Geld bietest, RTFM


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. September 2005)

Hi,
du könntest du vielleicht mal ein beispiel posten damit ich mir eine genaue Vorstellung von den Buttons machen könnte. Es gibt auch unter Windows verschiedene Buttonstiele.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (16. September 2005)

Auf KDE-Look.org lassen sich einige Iconsets finden, die kostenlos verfügbar sind (meist (L)GPL, CC).


----------



## oezer (20. September 2005)

schliesse mich reima an.. wenn du genug googelst solltest du auch welche finden, schau dir mal auf jeden fall deviantart an, dort haben die eigens eine icon ecke.


----------

